# FA Gamers - Steam Servers Opening Soon



## Dragoneer (Nov 23, 2008)

We are currently in the process of opening up our Left 4 Dead servers as part of the FA Gamers Steams Group. If you've got a server you feel would benefit the community, let us know. We're all ears.


----------



## Vandell (Nov 23, 2008)

Team Fortress 2 servers if possible. P:

For L4D, some dedicated versus servers would be noice. :3


----------



## deruty (Nov 23, 2008)

I'd like to propose TF2 and CS:S servers. 

Though... I guess I can't really assess to the amount of community that it would benefit since I don't know many of you .

But its fun! And if no CS:S, I atleast further support the TF2 cause !


----------



## c0nker (Nov 23, 2008)

But ofcourse. TF2 and L4D


friendliest and most fun team based games being played at the moment. would be perfect


----------



## Not A Fox (Nov 23, 2008)

Furries don't make good TF2 Servers.



I'm sorry but... TF2 is nothing if you're not playing it on a 7chan or /v/ or /b/ server.

We have CC2 and we have furtress or whatever. That's all we need.

I mean, without constant micspam, or players adding to the comedic value of the game... It's nothing.

If we need a server elsewhere besides l4d, then maybe Insurgency.

Or better yet, take the money that would've been spent on a game server and apply it a piece of SL real estate that doesn't become a cum-saturated cesspool of a furry dance club.

Or use the money for something else entirely, like for the main site.


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 24, 2008)

NAFFY said:


> Or better yet, take the money that would've been spent on a game server and apply it a piece of SL real estate that doesn't become a cum-saturated cesspool of a furry dance club.
> 
> Or use the money for something else entirely, like for the main site.


I believe that FurNation already has dibs on Second Life. Further, I don't care how much money I have, I would never put a single dollar of mine (or FA's) towards anything Second Life. I personally detest it. And honestly, no money is going into the game servers what so ever. We're using available power to offer something fun... for free.

If you don't like it that's fine by me, and I think that mic. spam if done correctly makes a good server awesome.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 24, 2008)

TF:2, L4D, CS:S.


----------



## Kesteh (Nov 24, 2008)

Hopefully this post bug will be gone...

I suggest Empires. That sounds nice right about now... Though there is one "training" server and the rest are elites---meaning they expect you to 100% know what the fuck to do or get banned in seconds.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 24, 2008)

CS:S....maybe some strategy games LOL J/K....but yea cant play TF2 so CS:S is the best thing I can do


----------



## Kajet (Nov 24, 2008)

Not a huge online gamer but yeah TF2 and maybe G-mod.


----------



## ZentratheFox (Nov 24, 2008)

If you're looking for a Left 4 Dead ded server, I've got one that would work perfectly, not even being used at the moment. If you want, you can use it for free.

It's only a couple hops from the "backbone" too, so very low latencies. It's currently running a GMod server with no issues at all. =)


----------



## Skittle (Nov 24, 2008)

TF2 and L4D pwease!


----------



## Teco (Nov 24, 2008)

Im content with just a L4D server. Will there be more than one? I would hope since a game can only could 8 players max.


----------



## Skittle (Nov 24, 2008)

Oh, may I suggest a poll so that it is easier?


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Nov 24, 2008)

CS:S could be a good choice. I mean its a classic that wont ever get old xD


----------



## Rifter (Nov 24, 2008)

Other than L4D, I'd probably play on a TF2 server.


----------



## scarei_crow (Nov 25, 2008)

A Gmod server would be pretty awesome, i find that most servers are usually filled with fucktards who kill people for fun just because they can kick them if they complain.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 25, 2008)

Guess I better get L4D soon or actually buy one, been playing a Pirated version to get a good feel of the game


----------



## Adrianfolf (Nov 25, 2008)

I think a UT 2k4 or UT 3 server would be better than TF2 or CS:S I mean CC2 has all those games covered. I have yet to see a server for furries on UT though


----------



## Mercy (Nov 25, 2008)

TF2 or CS:S

L4D is cool and all, but it's what?  8 Players at a time?  It'd be much cooler to get larger groups together, I think.  Now at this point I'd suggest Battlefield, but no one would play that (I don't even own it!); at the same time though, the squad voice chats are kinda fun.  Now I think there's a bit bigger following in the fandom as far as TF2 goes compared to CS:S, but that's just the way the cookie crumbles, I suppose (TF2 gets no love from me  ).


----------



## Kesteh (Nov 25, 2008)

L4D calls on srs teamplay. That and it has zombies. You can never go wrong with zombies.


----------



## Atomic_Onion_Man (Nov 27, 2008)

ZentratheFox said:


> If you're looking for a Left 4 Dead ded server, I've got one that would work perfectly, not even being used at the moment. If you want, you can use it for free.
> 
> It's only a couple hops from the "backbone" too, so very low latencies. It's currently running a GMod server with no issues at all. =)


That would be my machine.  Nothing to write home about, but it's currently hosting six Left 4 Dead ded (hah) servers without a hitch, and I'd be more than willing to offer up my hardware and bandwidth for the community. I've also run a pretty basic GMod server on this machine as well for a long time.   I'll run whatever people like... provided it's not CS, as I detest it... 


Long time lurker, first time poster.


----------



## deruty (Nov 28, 2008)

Actually that prior comment on an Empires Server sounds really nice. I'll throw in my support for that one also!


----------



## harry2110 (Nov 28, 2008)

CSS or maybe a CS1.6 server


----------



## indrora (Nov 28, 2008)

Here's mah wishlist:
-TF2 (Nonpure plz)
-Gmod
-Zombie Panic! Source
?Half-life multiplayer (yes the old one)
?HL2M?

Thats all!


----------



## SkieFire (Nov 29, 2008)

Heh, well done 'mic spam' can be utterly hilarious. But should only really be done during round setup/loss and other quiet moments. People who do it for an entire game need shooting


----------



## kamunt (Dec 16, 2008)

Proof of awesome mic spam potential. I've been told I run a pretty mean GMod server, but I can only do it my college. GMod gets pretty funny, just with the massive amount of dicking around that's possible.

As for TF2, well....I've seen a lot of groups get up a TF2 server, only to have little to no use come out of it. Such happened with the "Nuzzlefuzzle" server. A bunch of n00bs got on it the day it started up, and then no one ever went back. This is why I don't think a TF2 server is really necessary...though that's just my opinion. As for L4D, well, why not? Make it Versus, though, no question. I still have yet to actually PLAY Versus mode.


----------



## Komuso (Dec 18, 2008)

;-;
I went on the L4D FA servers.
They're empty. ;-;
You made Komuso lonely! D:!!
No chezburgr 4 j00. >:|


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Dec 18, 2008)

NAFFY said:


> Furries don't make good TF2 Servers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CC2's servers suck. The people in there are attention whoring assholes. Everyone complains about everything and they never shut the fuck up. There is furry porn EVERYWHERE. I play games like TF2 to shoot people and to to few laughs in between. If I wanted furry porn, I would go look at it somewhere else. Keep it the fuck away from my games. And, Furry Fortress isn't much better.

Team Furtress is the only decent furry server. But, I'd still rather just play in a normal server with people I like and/or people I am familiar with. I often play with people I know from forums and people I know from real life. Why would I play a game with people I don't even know JUST because we have one similar interest? That is stupid.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 18, 2008)

I don't think I should be involved with steam since I got the OB by *cough* other means *cough*

...unless of course you're opening a private server away from valve's radars.


----------



## kamunt (Dec 19, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> CC2's servers suck. The people in there are attention whoring assholes. Everyone complains about everything and they never shut the fuck up. There is furry porn EVERYWHERE. I play games like TF2 to shoot people and to to few laughs in between. If I wanted furry porn, I would go look at it somewhere else. Keep it the fuck away from my games. And, Furry Fortress isn't much better.



Wow, butthurt much? You call the players on Cc2 attention-whoring assholes, you should see Doom... And, FYI, there's furry yiff sprays on EVERY FURRY SERVER you dumbass. I've been to every furry server on TF2, there's porn on EVERY ONE OF THEM. There's yiff on The Furry Pound (formerly [FOR]), there's yiff on The Pit furry Community, and there's yiff on Team Furtress. DEAL WITH IT. It's the internet. If you don't like it, then turn sprays off. I was on The Furry Pound earlier tonight while waiting to get into a Cc2 server, and I was a top scorer as bloody Sniper. Classes that I actually have to aim and predict the movements of my opponents for (Scout, Soldier & Sniper) are my worst classes. Not only do I <3 the Cc2 community, the players are very highly skilled, but not to the point where everybody tries to stack onto one team just to play with them.

Yeah, I complain a lot. But if people were more competent at playing, I'd have nothing to complain about. <.< Simple as that. Also whoever at Valve is programming TF2 needs to die in a crit-fire, because there's so many glitches it _should_ be unacceptable for release by a company known for producing such incredibly high-quality games. BUT, that's neither here nor there. This thread isn't meant for me to bitch about stuff I don't like.



> Why would I play a game with people I don't even know JUST because we have one similar interest? That is stupid.



God forbid you invite your friends to come play with you on a server with people who share one similar interest with you...I get non-furry friends of mine and my BF's to come play on Cc2 all the time. None of them care about any of the sprays. So why do you?


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 19, 2008)

kamunt said:


> ...there's yiff on The Pit furry Community, and there's yiff on Team Furtress.


The Pit Furry admins also cheat in game. I stopped playing there after catching certain admins on the opposing team were noclipping and using invulnerability. Admins using server side cheats? Not cool at all.

But yes, there's always porn. I see worse porn on non-Furry servers. Who cares? You can disable sprays anyway.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Dec 19, 2008)

kamunt said:


> God forbid you invite your friends to come play with you on a server with people who share one similar interest with you...I get non-furry friends of mine and my BF's to come play on Cc2 all the time. None of them care about any of the sprays. So why do you?



If I'm going to play with my friends it's going to be in either a server I like with not too many people or get a private server. Playing with my friends and 20 or 30-something other people that I don't know is clusterfuck.


----------



## Kesteh (Dec 19, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> If I'm going to play with my friends it's going to be in either a server I like with not too many people or get a private server. Playing with my friends and 20 or 30-something other people that I don't know is clusterfuck.




The internet. You're on it.


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 19, 2008)

Kajet said:


> G-mod



Complete waste of bandwidth and money. Why dick around with a sandbox 'mod' when you can use something else? What about a HL1 Sven Co-op server?


----------



## Sirdan87 (Dec 20, 2008)

I just recently got L4D, but I'm gonna have to wait until I get a new graphic card. I currently use a Geforce 5500. the minimum requirement is a 6600. So the moment I upgrade I hope to see most to some of you online. Until then I wish you all luck.

I should be getting the upgrade sometime in February (Hopefully the first week) It's gonna be a Nvidia 9800gt. Until then, I hope to stay in contact with you guys and take care.


----------



## Magnus (Dec 20, 2008)

where can i find this so called L4D server?


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 21, 2008)

I decided to not be a cheapass and plan on spending $50 to get the Source multiplayer pack plus HLDM:S and Gmod.  Hope to see you soon.


----------



## ElazulAoneko (Dec 21, 2008)

I request an HL2: DM server, simply because I can't afford a comp that can run TF2 >.>;;;

That, and it might get a couple friends to start using FA more too


----------



## Malic (Dec 21, 2008)

I play on it from time to time. The l4d server are generally empty unless I mention it to friends.


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 21, 2008)

Malic said:


> I play on it from time to time. The l4d server are generally empty unless I mention it to friends.


That's the way L4D's server system works. You can't create lobbies on Steam Group servers (why... I don't know).

So creating lobbies just has you joining random servers... wherever.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 21, 2008)

mrchris said:


> Complete waste of bandwidth and money. Why dick around with a sandbox 'mod' when you can use something else? What about a HL1 Sven Co-op server?


a Waste
I say Frontlines: Fuel of War


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Dec 21, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> a Waste
> I say Frontlines: Fuel of War


Nobody plays that game anymore.



> I request an HL2: DM server, simply because I can't afford a comp that can run TF2 >.>;;;


I support this. I love HL2DM.



> What about a HL1 Sven Co-op server?


Very few people play that.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 21, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> Nobody plays that game anymore.


it was a jab at mrchris thats why I mentioned that, too busy playing L4D on a private server and UT2k4


----------



## Doug (Dec 21, 2008)

I'd love to see a CS:S server, since everyone probably has that game 

Team Fortress 2 as well, although the current TF2 server seems empty all the time..


----------



## AuroraBorealis (Dec 21, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> That's the way L4D's server system works. You can't create lobbies on Steam Group servers (why... I don't know).
> 
> So creating lobbies just has you joining random servers... wherever.



no, you can create l4d servers that are linked to a steam community group. CC2 has it set up that way. Although the lobby system for l4d is still pretty buggy at the moment, the steam group server thing is working fine

also, hl2dm doesn't have that many players, and not to mention it gets boring after a while. you can only play killbox so much....


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 21, 2008)

AuroraBorealis said:


> no, you can create l4d servers that are linked to a steam community group. CC2 has it set up that way. Although the lobby system for l4d is still pretty buggy at the moment, the steam group server thing is working fine


And we have it setup that way, too. I play on FA's servers. =P


----------



## Laer (Dec 21, 2008)

Being poor the only one I can suggest is CS:CZ, because I totally can't afford a good computer that will actually run CS:S, L4D or TF2 properly.


----------



## Atomic_Onion_Man (Dec 24, 2008)

I ran 6 servers tagged as FA servers and linked via the steam groups system, but the way I had it setup was only so that it would show up in the group servers list, but open the public players.  This was good because the servers were actually used as they're still open to public play from the matchmaking/lobby system, but it's bad because they're often full and not allowing group members to join.  Would prefer if the system were setup with some sort of slot reservation system for group members... but that might piss the random player's off to have their friends booted randomly.  There's another configuration for the steam group servers to allow them open to public players only once a group member as joined them... I ran this for about a day and saw no use and set it back to open to the public. L4D's multiplayer system is a bit of a cluster, can only hold out hope Valve will fix it, but in the meantime it's buggy and unreliable.
I'm not running any servers currently cause I'm in the middle of testing and upgrading my machine, but I'm still willing to run what the people want once it's all completed.  GMod and L4D servers are a definite, also have plans for UT2003/4 and UT3 servers as well.  I could run TF2 and HL2 DM as well, as I don't see them being very CPU-intensive either (GMod is really the only one that is, and that's only when people spam crap). I ask nothing in return for my offer other than that people actually use the services


----------



## Kajet (Dec 24, 2008)

What if someone set up a server and rotated games? So people could play more than whatever happens to be the game of the week.

And not just the newest games, get a server for some of  those _*good*_ games, like the first three quakes, unreal tournament '99, doom, serious sam, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## Kesteh (Dec 24, 2008)

UT2004 invasion is fun. Do want. The server I played on closed down without a sound--it was damn good too.
...Also hard as hell. Not to mention the system was sympathetic to lower level players being alive.


----------



## AuroraBorealis (Dec 24, 2008)

Kajet said:


> What if someone set up a server and rotated games? So people could play more than whatever happens to be the game of the week.
> 
> And not just the newest games, get a server for some of  those _*good*_ games, like the first three quakes, unreal tournament '99, doom, serious sam, etc, etc, etc.



remember kids, just because tf2 and l4d are new. THEY ARE NOT FUN


----------



## Adrianfolf (Dec 24, 2008)

AuroraBorealis said:


> remember kids, just because tf2 and l4d are new. THEY ARE NOT FUN


Agreed


----------



## Grimfang (Dec 24, 2008)

Kajet said:


> What if someone set up a server and rotated games? So people could play more than whatever happens to be the game of the week.
> 
> And not just the newest games, get a server for some of  those _*good*_ games, like the first three quakes, unreal tournament '99, doom, serious sam, etc, etc, etc.



That sounds potentially awesome. I'd dig up Quake 3 again if there were enough players on an FA/furries server. But would there be enough people wanting to play all those other games?

/needs new computer


----------



## Foxes (Dec 24, 2008)

I would like that one of server on Half-Life with user mods was added. For example Adrenalin Gamer Steam (Half-Life 1 DM) or Pro Mod (Half-Life 2 DM). I played AG Mod (Adrenalin Gamer Steam) and it was magnificent!, - high dynamics of game + some modes of game! Also 2nd fashions too the magnificent! If to consider that there the beautiful drawing at this game, to play even more interestingly!
I also would not refuse a game server on Call of Duty 4!:grin:


----------



## Kesteh (Dec 24, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> That sounds potentially awesome. I'd dig up Quake 3 again if there were enough players on an FA/furries server. But would there be enough people wanting to play all those other games?
> 
> /needs new computer



Quake Live (Free Q3A/TA in your browzers) should be arriving soon...once a blue moon.

We take a poll. WE TAKE A POLL. Not some of this next-gen shit either...I'm finding that they aren't so good as they look.
CLASSICS MAN, CLASSICS!


----------



## Kajet (Dec 24, 2008)

AuroraBorealis said:


> remember kids, just because tf2 and l4d are new. THEY ARE NOT FUN



Actually when I'm in a masochistic mood I'll play TF2, it's enjoyable when you've got a good team, and the other team isn't a bunch of pricks. And I haven't played L4D yet so I'll hold my opinion on it.

I just think some of the new games are focused more on looking good than being playable.

And if we get a Halo (1) PC server up I will try it online and see if that will finally make me eat my words about the entire series being amazingly bland.


----------



## Atomic_Onion_Man (Dec 24, 2008)

Kesteh said:


> UT2004 invasion is fun. Do want. The server I played on closed down without a sound--it was damn good too.
> ...Also hard as hell. Not to mention the system was sympathetic to lower level players being alive.


I fully intend one of my UT2004 servers to be Invasion.  I had some of my most fun moments of the game playing on the Gamers Unlimited RPG Invasion Excessive Overkill servers, and I intend on recreating it


----------



## Kesteh (Dec 24, 2008)

Unreal insanity invasion...loved that place. The top player of that match (until the final round, 16) was changed into satan and had to instagib all the other remaining players. Good times...good times.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 25, 2008)

Kajet said:


> Actually when I'm in a masochistic mood I'll play TF2, it's enjoyable when you've got a good team, and the other team isn't a bunch of pricks. And I haven't played L4D yet so I'll hold my opinion on it.
> 
> I just think some of the new games are focused more on looking good than being playable.
> 
> And if we get a Halo (1) PC server up I will try it online and see if that will finally make me eat my words about the entire series being amazingly bland.


Only Play L4D if ya dont mind the hints it got a bit of the idea from 28 days later. I find it enjoyable since I was an REutbreak fan


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 25, 2008)

eh? notice FA servers appearing for me now on L4D...heres the thing...well maybe I wont fully mention just one word

PIRATE

if you can figure that out then you know why I'm so worried about now.


----------



## koyotepawz (Dec 25, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> And we have it setup that way, too. I play on FA's servers. =P



There's a console command that lets you request a server to join from the lobby, works like a charm if there's a server available.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 25, 2008)

Bought myself a legal copy of L4D today, so I should be able to jump in the running with others now.


----------



## Emopanda (Dec 27, 2008)

As a CS:S player training to take my clan into the CAL League, I think it would be pretty spiffy if FA hosts at least one counter strike source server loaded with stock and texture maps thats aimed towards furs who really want to play a real game of counter strike...

Recently I was on Nuzzle Fuzzles community server and it was just a joke! filled with little kids spamming yiff and admin abuse... I just think it would be fun to play with other furs who want to play a real game as well -3-


----------



## harry2110 (Dec 27, 2008)

Ive got a css server Im the only admin right now.  It does have some funny times but most of the time its serious gameplay with a good chat 
here the ip 8.9.16.174:27015


----------



## Kamoku (Dec 29, 2008)

NEED MOAR CSS!

 Too many freggin TF2 servers already, don't need any more.


----------



## MaxRaine (Dec 29, 2008)

Well... I only play TF2... L4D wasn't that fun when I tried it... haven't played vs though =/ Still, can't afford a legal copy...

So far I've pretty much only been playing on one server on TF2, it's a nice and friendly, HLStatX running server with  no custom maps or arena maps. If you start an FA server that contains all but the HLStatX thing among that criteria I'll play with you a lot. =P I usually hate custom maps and arena =/ But I guess I can stand good custom maps like Badwater and Steel (Though they're not really custom anymore =P )

I don't mind mic spam unless it distracts from the game or makes voice communication impossible or is excessive. I don't care what people use for sprays, I'm currently using one taunting the non-furs I play with at the moment with the fact that they get owned by a furry =P Porn sprays are unnecessary, sprays should be fun and/or taunting imo =)

There, that's a lot of my opinions crammed into one post.

Summary: Get a good non-arena TF2 server and I'll join you =P


----------



## Vontagon (Dec 29, 2008)

Left 4 Dead Versus on Expert would be nice, but that's a no-go nowadays with Valve's "fixes". L4D <3

I don't find myself playing TF2 too much, anymore. I'm not sure why. Maybe it was because of dumb teammates. Then again, L4D has those too...


----------



## MeisterPetz (Dec 31, 2008)

TF2 and HL2 DM
the only ones i play.


----------



## Kesteh (Dec 31, 2008)

Vontagon said:


> Left 4 Dead Versus on Expert would be nice, but that's a no-go nowadays with Valve's "fixes". L4D <3
> 
> I don't find myself playing TF2 too much, anymore. I'm not sure why. Maybe it was because of dumb teammates. Then again, L4D has those too...



NEED A DISPENSER HERE! NEED A DISPENSER HERE! NEED A DISPENSER HERE! NEED A DISPENSER HERE! BOINK!

Good times...


I actually stopped in on the furry pound server...and realized that kills were ungodly easy. A ten kill streak with only the scout bat, running around in front of a few heavies...why did I survive?
I suddenly crave the completion of Science and Industry: Source


----------



## Razrien (Dec 31, 2008)

Well, heres my L4D contribution,  still tryin to figure out how to rotate the maps,  and set a password and all that to it  >.>    Should work.. I hope.
~connect   in console to my ip here.
If its full,  i'll edit this and try to set up a few more.  
*98.222.148.127*


----------



## kamunt (Jan 1, 2009)

Kesteh said:


> I actually stopped in on the furry pound server...and realized that kills were ungodly easy. A ten kill streak with only the scout bat, running around in front of a few heavies...why did I survive?
> I suddenly crave the completion of Science and Industry: Source



That's the big butthurt feud between Cc2iscool servers and The Furry Pound, pretty much. Cc2 has, on the whole, much better players, but they also get a bad rap for being really uptight pricks. Then you have The Furry Pound, which has a few ridiculously good players, but people dick around a lot just because they can. It was also on The Furry Pound that I got #1 as a Sniper. I'm a TERRIBAD SNIPER. :V

When it comes down to it, I think it's just furries being furries.


----------



## Moloch (Jan 2, 2009)

I made a forum account just for this. I say css, considering most people have it or want it, it's a simple enough game, it has quite a few decent mods, thousands of maps, and making new stuff to customize a server is really easy.


----------



## Kesteh (Jan 2, 2009)

Lul at FP1 nao. It's like...full-retard fest. All day. Totally worth it.
Also, porn sprays. They distract pretty well. FURFAGS DON'T KNOW ABOUT MY DEMOMAN.


----------



## Finny Fox (Jan 20, 2009)

kamunt said:


> That's the big butthurt feud between Cc2iscool servers and The Furry Pound, pretty much. Cc2 has, on the whole, much better players, but they also get a bad rap for being really uptight pricks. Then you have The Furry Pound, which has a few ridiculously good players, but people dick around a lot just because they can. It was also on The Furry Pound that I got #1 as a Sniper. I'm a TERRIBAD SNIPER. :V
> 
> When it comes down to it, I think it's just furries being furries.



You say that like dicking around is a bad thing. And the NF CS:S Server is well trafficked and populated well with admins on it most of the time. Yeah, their TF2 server didn't turn out so well, but their steam-group and servers are alive and well.


----------



## Miriafox (Jan 21, 2009)

Dragoneer said:


> That's the way L4D's server system works. You can't create lobbies on Steam Group servers (why... I don't know).
> 
> So creating lobbies just has you joining random servers... wherever.



You're meant to use the Search_key thing with servers when you want to join them. If you have servers set to a certain search key, only people with that search key will join them. The system is very simple and you can just have an ad or post about how to do that. It works much, much better then the Steam Group setup (which does work with lobbies, it just has to be setup correctly, though it's still bugged a bit).


----------



## bodomchild5240 (Mar 1, 2009)

I would like to see a Zombie Panic! Source mod Server up, or maybe HL2: DM or even possibly Garrys Mod, 
i would really like to see the creativity of the Furs here put on a garrys mod server, who knows wat would be made
...probably a spooging something or other


----------



## Aestuo (Mar 1, 2009)

GMod would be a nice addition.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 1, 2009)

now...I really dont see why we have L4D servers, I woulds see 2 people time to time...but majority of the time theres no one in them.


----------



## Dusty (Mar 1, 2009)

I vote Gmod.  Tf2 is covered pretty well by cc2 and TFP (Theres also a smattering of other furry servers for it I only see randomly).

Gmod would be a great way to unwind, and you don't even need MIC spam to make it hilarious


----------



## Aestuo (Mar 1, 2009)

Dusty said:


> I vote Gmod.  Tf2 is covered pretty well my cc2 and TFP (Theres also a smattering of other furry servers for it I only see randomly).
> 
> Gmod would be a great way to unwind, and you don't even need MIC spam to make it hilarious



Exactly.  And I heard that the furry mind can be fairly "creative."  lol


----------



## N8! (Mar 11, 2009)

TF2 playing nothing but cp_egypt pls!!


----------



## Kajet (Mar 11, 2009)

I support Gmod servers, as long as people don't act like fragtards and just kill anyone who gets on it.

And I still like the idea of using servers for older games.

EDIT: Or maybe steam mods? Just throwing out random ideas...


----------



## Kryn (Mar 11, 2009)

Like 80% of furry servers are TF2. We need some CSS, UT3, insurgency or anything really. I'd love to play some classic games too.


----------



## Kaichanti (Mar 11, 2009)

Nah, I'm more likely to kill myself with physically-bound balloons on a barrel than just be a random fragtard.

during the week the l4d servers are quiet but come the weekend - they're as hard to get into as any of the TF2 servers.

I admit I like the idea of a rotating game server. Vote on a classic a week or so.
~Kai


----------



## Otterpop (Apr 1, 2009)

Yush some Cs 1.6 would be shweet :3


----------



## Kesteh (Apr 1, 2009)

Craving a UT2004 invasion. Custom monsters that easily kill you etc. Fukken teamwork.
Kind of looking though, since I have a hopeful chance at a slow and steady income soon.


----------



## iller (Apr 5, 2009)

TF2 server as long as it has real ways of dealing with Micspammers and Team-Stackers.

The ones available currently are really being dragged down by both those issues, and one of them won't even let anyone register anymore or contact admins to complain about it...


----------



## Dusty (Apr 5, 2009)

I still say GMOD the demands arn't as high on admins and there are some really nice server programs like ULX and such for admins.  Throw in vote kick and vote ban then you don't really have to worry about the minges


----------



## Aestuo (Apr 6, 2009)

Dusty said:


> I still say GMOD the demands arn't as high on admins and there are some really nice server programs like ULX and such for admins.  Throw in vote kick and vote ban then you don't really have to worry about the minges



Agreed.  GMod would be amazing and very fun!  I love GMod.


----------



## ZentratheFox (Apr 13, 2009)

Well, my friend and I are hosting GMod servers if ya feel like building stuff.

www.griffingaming.com should have the direct connect address, or just find it in the server browser.


----------



## cavedeamon (Apr 17, 2009)

Gmod server ftw, with wire mod and GM_flatgrass2008 map.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Apr 17, 2009)

Is there such thing as Killzone 2 dedicated servers?  I'd totally hit that now that I've become addicted to it (who needs TF2?  Not me anymore.  >:C  ).


----------



## MIDI-Kitty (Apr 17, 2009)

L4D!

that would be awesome


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 17, 2009)

Herbalizedmind said:


> L4D!
> 
> that would be awesome


We did have L4D servers...just no one uses them so they were removed


----------



## Kesteh (Apr 17, 2009)

ZentratheFox said:


> Well, my friend and I are hosting GMod servers if ya feel like building stuff.
> 
> www.griffingaming.com should have the direct connect address, or just find it in the server browser.




Ohmuhgawd. Will the UT2004 be back up? Invasionplz.


----------



## Kryn (Apr 17, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Is there such thing as Killzone 2 dedicated servers?  I'd totally hit that now that I've become addicted to it (who needs TF2?  Not me anymore.  >:C  ).



You can't setup a dedicated server for a console game. Only the developers of said game have that ability.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Apr 17, 2009)

Kryn said:


> You can't setup a dedicated server for a console game. Only the developers of said game have that ability.




And now I feel stupid because I knew this.   x-x


Aaaaanywho...I'm currently saving up monies to purchase a TF2 server, and...uh...something something, I dunno.


----------



## Kesteh (Apr 18, 2009)

TFP is the FA one...if you care enough to ignore the drama between it and CC.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 18, 2009)

Kesteh said:


> TFP is the FA one...if you care enough to ignore the drama between it and CC.



wait wait


since when The Furry Pound is the FA one


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Apr 18, 2009)

It isn't.  People just seem to assume that because they advertise on FA.


----------



## ZentratheFox (Apr 19, 2009)

Kesteh said:


> Ohmuhgawd. Will the UT2004 be back up? Invasionplz.



I'll get on that...


----------



## phantomshotgun (May 18, 2009)

please whatever you do don't make the servers pure servers for TF2 if you make TF2 severs. i like to keep my skins thanks like my HD sniper skin or my 4 shot grenade launcher (its a mod that removes the extra 2 un-needed slots for grenades. places the other 4 neatly around and rotates each time you put a grenade in a slot)


----------



## MattyK (May 18, 2009)

*Garry's Mod:*
Sandbox Build Server on freespace_06
PHX, Adv. Dupe, Weight Stool.

Wire is just a Network Whore, and soo easily to Exploit and Crash with. So don't add it. Let's try and restore some of the Ingenuiety to Gmod with a Sandbox Server that dosen't actually consist of Wired 200-prop Raep Vans, insta-duped Raep Wired Turrets, and anything Wired that could berefit the Fandom.

Also; here's something you haven't considered, a Furry RP server... While at first it sounds maaad, given decent enough Roleplayers, something like LightRP Reloaded... It might be a Hit.

And I've _always_ wanted a Gmod Space RP Server, just Spacebox, with ULX, and maybe a Adv. Dupe and Weight Stool. No PHX, No LS, No Wire, No other random 200-file downloads, just pure and simple "Launch into space, fly around, and land elsewhere..." kinda fun, without the common drudgeries of spending two hours preparing to launch your ship, only for it to explode moments later from a C02 Overload or some random spazz.


----------

